# Found these in Laporte County near Wanatah



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## morelinstein (Apr 27, 2014)

No image displayed...Tip: Post pics using photobucket or another image friendly site..Works better


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, they're also up in the gallery section...I'll try what u said


----------



## brushbusterbutch (Apr 19, 2015)

I just copied and pasted the link in a new tab and I could see them.


----------

